# Could be an emergency, could be me being paranoid.



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

I was looking in my 55g. tank today and i noticed that if i moved from side to side everything in the tank would slightly distort or stretch. I don't know if my tank is bowing slightly or it's just a thing with aquariums and the human perspective. Input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

measure front to back in the middle and the ends. Is your center brace broken/missing?


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

center brace is okay, even has room to bend, i don't really have any way to take a fine measurement of the tank. I may just be a little paranoid on this one.

you think it could be an optical illusion of some sort?


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

look, put the joint down and step away. your done.

jk, i think your just paranoid though


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

nah, I don't touch the stuff. never have, never will. learned enough through bad example (parents).

Reason for paranoia: Renting a carpeted room out of a newly built house. I'd like to stay here as long as I can. :lol:

Thank you for your assurance though


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Glass doesn't really warp, instead of bending it will break.

If you fill a glass with water half way and put a spoon in it and move side to side you might get the same optical illusion effect. Though glasses are all ready round so maybe not.

Is the tank acrylic?

To ease your paranoia, you can measure it with anything straight, or even some string if you don't have a tape measurer. That way when your done your landlord will have watched you go through all this through a secret camera or maybe a little hole in the wall and know that it if anything happens that you tried your best.


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

The tank is glass.

Also, I am not worried at all about the camera or even the numerous holes (I'm pretty sure) he has drilled in the walls, what really worries me is the millions of microscopic germs that are all around me!!! My bubble suit is on its way. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

When you notice the distortions, are you standing still by looking left-to-right close to the glass? I've done that before and have seen the optical effect you're describing.

I just have to ask this next one, but lastly is your tank a bow front? :lol:

~Ed


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Glass can bend to a degree before it breaks...

Most 55 gal tanks use 1/4" glass which is pretty darn thin and can bend (and break) quite easily...

I had a 55 gal w/ a broken center brace which I still used but left the water level about 4" below the top. When viewing the tank from the end looking down the length of the tank... it was very obvious that the front and back glass were bowing considerably...

I don't think your being paranoid... I think your being responsible for asking...

If the center brace is in place, is undamaged and is not noticably stressed... then I think you should be safe...

*The author of this post takes no personal responsibility for loss or damage acrewed by following advice. If professional opinion is needed please contract a Structural Professional Engineer.


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

Marduk, that is exactly what i was doing. I guess its just an optical effect in the glass. The center brace is fine and no I do not have a bowfront haha 

...wish I did though. :wink:

Thank you all for your help, I think the situation is alright. :thumb:


----------

